# my van & diy sun gun



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

hi, this is my 1st product collection thread but its more of a inside my van and i will get a proper collection thread up shortly so here goes,

gennie










vax










pressure washer










various pics of products and tools























































now my diy sun gun was pretty easy to make following what most done on the guide





































thanks for looking


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Looking good there!! 

I remember the DIY sun gun conversion but have used the search function and can't seem to track it down. 

Any chance anyone can post the link to the thread please?


----------



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=202530

around page 10 onwards they start talking about the drill one but it uses the same technique as the hairdryer version, all the equipment can be had for £18 from bnq. the cordless drill is 9.99 and the downlight with fitting kit included is 7.98 its comes in a box altogether at the lighting section its the only 1 at 7.98 so must be the correct 1. the pics i took were from the battery straight out the box therefore had no charge now its charged the light output is fantastic.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd seriously recommend a bulkhead with all that higgledy-piggledy stock in the back! Or a crash helmet 

Not meaning to be b!tchy but it really does look precarious especially under hard braking...

S


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

^^ thats very true..

had a mate of mine.. he had an unsecured tool box full of tools in his boot(citreon cx or something like that).. just a small one, portable type.

he had a crash where a lorry jumped the lights and he ran into the side of it at 30mph.. it folded the rear seat. broke the hinges of it, ripped the headrest off the front passangers seat and went through the window...

now this wieghed little, but in that force of stopping that wieght transfers to a huge amount... and if the tool box was on the drivers side of boot or there was a passanger as there normally is... someone could/likely would have been killed..


----------



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

there is a lip on the back end meaning nothing can come over the top the only thing that could is my light but that is on with 2 hooks just not in that pic. did think about a bulkhead but i like to be able to move around my platform so i can easily reach and polish roofs on range rovers and q7's. with a bulkhead i would need roof racks and dont really like the look of them.


----------



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

sorry i have just realised that the pics dont show up to around 3/4's of the tank there is a bulk then there is the open space you see the shelving is then built around 3-4 inches below that to create the lip so that nothing can make its way onto my head


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

under the force of a crash mate.. any one of those bottles could fly through that gap.. aswell as your das 6 there....

it doesnt need to pass a lip mate. it will bounce clean over it with force like that..


as the guy above said... its not trying to make your van look worse or being *****y.. just opinions, wouldnt want something bad to happen


----------



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

no i wasnt thinking you guys were being *****y at all, i may put a full bulk in at some point but as for now transporting my platform is a must so i cant put one in

thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

By no means trying to cause any trouble but how do you work with the van being that disorganised? Wouldnt you be better having shelving up the sides and organising your chemicals into some sort of order? Could save you a lot of time in searching for things.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dcj said:


> By no means trying to cause any trouble but how do you work with the van being that disorganised? Wouldnt you be better having shelving up the sides and organising your chemicals into some sort of order? Could save you a lot of time in searching for things.


maybe its like my bedroom as a teenager.. it was a lot more messy than this van.. but i knew where everything was :lol:


----------



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

it isnt disorganised as i know what im looking for when i get to a job the chemicals on their heads are lined up along the front of my shelve then when im done they are put back into their place. it looks disorganised but really isnt.

i did have shelving up the side but this way gives alot more room almost double than what would have.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> maybe its like my bedroom as a teenager.. it was a lot more messy than this van.. but i knew where everything was :lol:


lol, not saying its messy but I can imagine it being a pain looking for things when you are working to a deadline.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

daryn said:


> it isnt disorganised as i know what im looking for when i get to a job the chemicals on their heads are lined up along the front of my shelve then when im done they are put back into their place. it looks disorganised but really isnt.
> 
> i did have shelving up the side but this way gives alot more room almost double than what would have.


aslong as you know where everything is, i'm sure it works fine..

it may be difficult if someone else was trying to work out of your van as to them it will look dis organised.. but to you it doesnt, as you know what is where. so happy days lol

one question with that split level shelfing.. how do you reach whats stored at the back of the bottom shelf :lol: :lol:
i would have to climb under it!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

daryn said:


> it isnt disorganised as i know what im looking for when i get to a job the chemicals on their heads are lined up along the front of my shelve then when im done they are put back into their place. it looks disorganised but really isnt.
> 
> i did have shelving up the side but this way gives alot more room almost double than what would have.


Fair enough mate, I,ve got a small van now and find it hard to keep track of things. Not sure I,d manage without a side door though.


----------



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

its like everything else if you know what your looking for its easy, i dont have to worry about deadlines as all my work is carried out on a the job is done when its done basis and i give myself more than enough time to get what i am doing done and then get to the next job usually ahead of schedule but never behind. ( not yet anyway lol )


----------



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

on the bottom under the main shelve is things like the vax and stuff all really equipment on bottom and chemicals and mfs on top that way most is on wheels so its really easy to get to there isnt anything of importance or that gets used frequently at the back either side of the tank ( underneath the big shelve ) mostly just accesories for the pw like patio cleaner and stuff that only comes out once in a while.


----------



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

if i had a baffled tank or horizontal or vertical one then a side door would be essential for me but as i dont and my pw is a self feeder so all i do is put my weighted end of hose into tank then attach to pw within 1min its syphoned the water through and i can begin really easy to do ( was also very cost effective when starting and if its not broke dont fix it )


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

daryn said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=202530
> 
> around page 10 onwards they start talking about the drill one but it uses the same technique as the hairdryer version, all the equipment can be had for £18 from bnq. the cordless drill is 9.99 and the downlight with fitting kit included is 7.98 its comes in a box altogether at the lighting section its the only 1 at 7.98 so must be the correct 1. the pics i took were from the battery straight out the box therefore had no charge now its charged the light output is fantastic.


Cheers Daryn, that's exactly what I needed [don't know why my search didn't flag it up ]


----------



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

i would ditch your platform in favour of them folding ones that plasterers use, that would free up some space.


----------



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

thats true but that would mean spending more money on something that i dont really need as with what i have it works, but thats maybe something i will look into.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Mate you have some collection. However can i just ask that you get an appropriately suitable rear crash gaurd fitted ASAP as you have some bulk of equipment in the back and would not want anything to go flying from behind into the back of your head injuring you if in a collision. Just a wee point. sorry


----------



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

Guys i reluctantly have taken your advice and have fitted a bulk tonight, when it is finished tomorrow night i will get some more pics up of the way it is and the way it hopefully is staying. instead of my platform i will just use a small foldable ladder.


----------

